# My bucephalandra



## Hansen

Kedagang purple and little dagger.
Lamandau purple


I added silver skine(shine?), Browine blue(clump), Skeleton king dark.
I will update them few weeks later.


----------



## Hansen

A new leef of bucephalandra 'Lamandau purple'. 
The color is green/purple.










I added bucephalandra 'Skeleton King Dark'










A bucephalandra 'Kedagang purple' are creating a leef.


----------



## Hansen

*I attached bucephalandras*











I bought a clump of Bucephalandra Brownie Blue.
And I splitted and then attached them on a main stone.
I worried some buces might melt, but I worked on.


Photo is a little dark because floating plants cover light.


----------



## Hansen

*Changing Buce sp. Silver Skine(Shine?)*









The fist day









1 week later









1 month later. New leaf turned its color to purple~deep blue.


----------



## Hansen

A buce kedagang purple's new leaf is turning green color to purple.









A buce lamandau purple's new leaf has very deep purple and shiny pearl.









Lamandau purple have a various leaf color.


----------



## BettaBettas

looks nice


----------



## Hansen

BettaBettas said:


> looks nice


Thank you!


----------



## sfshrimp

Wow, super sick. Nice job with the photos too and exploded views. What camera / lens? What are you planting the one species in that looks like a moss brownie?

Bump: One other thing - this tank is super cool layout, you might want to try and hide that sponge filter onto the right if you can... What size gallon?

They also have some purple rooted floaters you might like.


----------



## Hansen

sfshrimp said:


> Wow, super sick. Nice job with the photos too and exploded views. What camera / lens? What are you planting the one species in that looks like a moss brownie?
> 
> Bump: One other thing - this tank is super cool layout, you might want to try and hide that sponge filter onto the right if you can... What size gallon?
> 
> They also have some purple rooted floaters you might like.


I have an old camera Cannon 550D, with Tamron 17-50mm VC.
Around brownie, there are Microsorium and Microsorium narrow leaf, Anubias nana.


The tank is small one. (30x30x30 cm)
There was a hang on filter. but now I changed it to an eheim external canister filter. Thank you for your opnion.


----------

